

Slackware 13 released - Including 64bit version - roqetman
http://www.slackware.com/announce/13.0.php

======
mziulu
I keep postponing a switch to [Free,Open]BSD just because Slackware is so warm
and fuzzy and cozy...

~~~
astrodust
Like an old worn-out sweater?

